# -1 BA's Mississauga



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

So at Big Al's Mississauga this happened:

1. Bought a turtle with a missing thumb which is now infected, missing tail, and what looks like fungus or something which is probably filled with pus on it's arm. I discovered this while in the parking lot and exchanged it.
2. Bought a small container of turtle hatchling food, seal was broken.

The best map turtle there was one which was developing shell rot but I took it home anyway as it didn't look like anything that I can't treat.

We really need some more fish stores in Mississauga >.>


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

That's too bad.  I'm sorry to hear that, those poor turtles! (And probably other livestock they have too!)


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Geeze, my blood is just boiling  

It's quite obvious that they have no clue in keeping aquatic terrapins as these issues are easily preventable. The should stick with what they do somewhat well...fish. They are just dooming them with a slow agonizing death.

I would report it to an animal advocating organization whom has someone with some herpetology experience.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Out of curiosity, how does a fish store obtain turtles? I think someone told me that they can't be shipped or something. I think Lucky's Aquarium turtles are smuggled in.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

everything are shipped in  you think they walk to the LFS?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

vaporize said:


> everything are shipped in  you think they walk to the LFS?


shipped across borders*, sorry about that.

It does pique my curosity how Dragon Aquarium and Big Al's stocks turtles, I've spoken to PetSmart managers in Mississauga and all of them have told me that it is illegal or something to sell turtles.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Joeee said:


> It does pique my curosity how Dragon Aquarium and Big Al's stocks turtles, I've spoken to PetSmart managers in Mississauga and all of them have told me that it is illegal or something to sell turtles.


There are different cities with different by-laws. I think H_S knows best as he referenced some info before. But frankly I see red sea slider for sale all the time too at various LFS (including BA).


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Joeee said:


> So at Big Al's Mississauga this happened:
> 
> 1. Bought a turtle with a missing thumb which is now infected, missing tail, and what looks like fungus or something which is probably filled with pus on it's arm. I discovered this while in the parking lot and exchanged it.
> 2. Bought a small container of turtle hatchling food, seal was broken.
> ...


You should seek out a dedicated herp store if you're going to purchase herps. A fish store sells fish, this is their main priority and what they're best at. You'd be much better off looking for a store dedicated to selling reptiles where they have the knowledge base and expertise to actually care for their animals and give out good advice.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It has been illegal to import Red Eared Sliders for many years (since the 70s I think). It is apparently not illegal to import the eggs. They are kept in refrigerators to prevent haching and when needed a bunch will be hatched. I don't remember how this applies to other turtles.


----------



## Steeners (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear, that is VERY dissapointing. I was at BA Oakville and they have a tank of kulhi loaches and corys, all the loaches were dead and the corys were eating off of them  
I bought my rainbows from there before I saw this... and now I think that they have callamanus worms. Just be careful when buying from there...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

It is not illegal to sell turtles except for the native species that occur in Ontario. It is not legal to import turtles unless you are a recognized and accredited institution like a zoo, university etc.

You can import turtles if they have been personal pets in the country where you were living and you are now moving to Canada. You will still need a permit to import.

http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/anima/imp/petani/amphe.shtml

There are a number of breeders in Canada that breed turtles in quantities that are sold to pet stores. There are also a number of breeders who breed species that are quite rare but produce only a few individuals. These sometimes appear in stores as these hobbyists frequently sell them to pet stores.

That being said, I would say that most species available in pet stores are more than likely the result of some kind of shenanigans and may or may not have been imported into Canada in a manor that the government would deem appropriate.

Cheap turtles can probably be classified in this way. They are pretty cheap to buy from the US and Asia

..just saying...


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

h_s said:


> It is not illegal to sell turtles except for the native species that occur in Ontario. It is not legal to import turtles unless you are a recognized and accredited institution like a zoo, university etc.
> 
> You can import turtles if they have been personal pets in the country where you were living and you are now moving to Canada. You will still need a permit to import.
> 
> ...


Could you tell me what classifies as an 'accredited instituion'? You've got me very interested in this topic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Could you tell me what classifies as an 'accredited instituion'? You've got me very interested in this topic.


just read the link...


----------

